# Bulletproof table ????



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,
Thought I would share some photos of a table my Dad and I just got done making this weekend. It has live rounds embedded in the table top. With two arrows in the bottom edge of table. 
We used 2x6 material for the top and then carved out spots for the shells to fit into. Then we wrapped the top with log. It has two drawers underneath with antlers for the drawer pull.

:beer: BLZA


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is A better Pic. of top!!









Here is some Venison sausage I did . Something to chew on while sitting at the table.
BLZA


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats really nice.. cool to see people who are really into it show some of their talent. NICE!!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats awesome. Keep up the good work


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

That is awesome, I would love to have one of them in my living room.


----------

